# Ken Bates Buys Leeds United ?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Are the rumours true? Has Ken Bates bought Leeds Utd??


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The local radio here says that the "deal is done", an official announcement is expected later today.

Personally, I am gutted, I hate them, I was gleefully waiting for them to fall into admistration within days, have the 10 points deducted and freefall into relegation.









Why is he doing it anyway? Why Leeds? They are f****d, they have sold their ground, training ground, have no players of value remaining, it's a long way back for them and he's in his '70's


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

R.I.P LUFC


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> R.I.P LUFC


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

I wonder how Ken will go about it?

He knows his business and if anyone can do it........

He actually wanted Sheffield Wednesday first but they wouldn't let him.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

knowing what Bates did at Chelsea the club will come 2nd to his own interests. He may bring the club back up on the back of his dealing but he'll never have the club 1st on his list.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> knowing what Bates did at Chelsea the club will come 2nd to his own interests. He may bring the club back up on the back of his dealing but he'll never have the club 1st on his list.


 Bates saved CFC .... OK he made some money in the end, but he could have lost a lot if his rebuilding of the club hadnt been succesful. You won't hear a bad word said against him down here.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know a few Blues fans Jot and they all dislike him with a vengence. The club wasn't saved it was existing as an add on of the "village" empire that Bates was trying to create. If the Russian Billionair hadn't have turned up when he did Chelsea were heading for a fall. Look at what could have been acheived instead you got a hotel that was nearly always empty!

If Bates was a Leeds fan he'd have been there when they were in trouble, he's seen an opportunity to buy cheap, yes it's a gamble but if it works he'll be rolling in it. Whats the odds on him buying Elland Road and then selling it?

The mighty whites may taste sucsess again who knows but as a life long leeds fan I think it's a dark day.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am surrounded by Chelsea fans, my local pub, even my barber! they all like him









I would be optimistic if I was a LUFC fan ... if there is one (available) person in British football that can save Leeds it is Bates.

I hear what you say about his hotel etc .... but he still saved CFC non the less


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

John look at the books when Abramavich (unsure of spelling) came in Chelsea were Â£90M in debt. Some saviour and business man Ken turned out to be! How many of your friend had a good word to say about Bates 5 years ago?

Still I suppose guarded optomisim is not a bad state to be in. Just staying in the 2nd division (I'm old fashioned in that respect) will be an achievment this season..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> John look at the books when Abramavich (unsure of spelling) came in Chelsea were Â£90M in debt. Some saviour and business man Ken turned out to be! How many of your friend had a good word to say about Bates 5 years ago?
> 
> Still I suppose guarded optomisim is not a bad state to be in. Just staying in the 2nd division (I'm old fashioned in that respect) will be an achievment this season..


 I dont know what they were saying 5 years ago I was in the Congo









Ken was a saviour though PG.... Stamford Bridge was a slum when he bought Chelsea, the previous owners agreed to sell the Bridge to property developers. Bates fought this for 10 years and won the ground back in 1992, he then rebuilt the stadium.

Chealsea Village plc was not a good move in retrospect, but at the time football clubs were all jumping on the stock exchange bandwagon.

One thing for certain PG it won't be dull at Elland Rd







i would like to see the whites back at the Riverside









You might like this quote from Tommy Docherty









"[Ken Bates] is to football what Herod was to baby-sitting"


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > John look at the books when Abramavich (unsure of spelling) came in Chelsea were Â£90M in debt. Some saviour and business man Ken turned out to be! How many of your friend had a good word to say about Bates 5 years ago?
> ...


 Love that Docherty quote









I know squat about football. But what I've heard tells me Bates is an arrogant git.

I will have to consult with my son on this one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

He's just anounced he is planning to buy back Elland Road and Thorpe Arch ... thats a good start

Dennis Wise for manager ?









Paul MrC .... Yes he is an arrogant git .... lol


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> He's just anounced he is planning to buy back Elland Road and Thorpe Arch ... thats a good start
> 
> Dennis Wise for manager ?
> 
> ...


 Cheers Jot - one person agrees









Waiting to here my son's view now.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Not so sure about Wisey as a manager but he was a hell of a battler on the pitch, isn't he at Millwall now?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Not so sure about Wisey as a manager but he was a hell of a battler on the pitch, isn't he at Millwall now?


 He has done a good job down at the New Den ... its interesting he rarely does media .... his assistant Butch Wilkins does most of the post match stuff.

He wouldnt take any crap thats for sure.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> Stamford Bridge was a slum when he bought Chelsea, the previous owners agreed to sell the Bridge to property developers. Bates fought this for 10 years and won the ground back in 1992, he then rebuilt the stadium.


 could be said for every big club IMO Sky's money saved CFC and many others. but we don't want to go down that road again do we









As for LUFC at least we ain't doing a Forest!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I knew it would all be Murdoch's fault


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hang on - what do you care?

Most of you are Southerners.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Hang on - what do you care?
> 
> Most of you are Southerners.
> 
> ...


They might be Southerners to you Paul but virtually everyones a Northerner to me.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ken Bates was on good form at the Leeds press conference









Threatening legal action against the Times, telling the Independent journalists to stop the "silly bird" (some female reporter) writing malicious articles about him, considering buying ITV and sacking the football staff ....









It's going to be an interesting time PG


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ken Bates said:


> "I came in here with an open mind about Kevin Blackwell.
> 
> "But I have found out he has done a marvellous job and I've told him he has my unqualified support. The footballing decisions are his and not mine."
> 
> ...


That's Blackwell out and Wisey in then!


----------

